# AU bird



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just picked up this gorgeous fella. Doesn't look good. For one at the center they gave him seeds, probably without first hydrating and he has a crop hard as a rock. He just sits and doesn't put up any struggle while being handled.
I gave 5 cc's of water, will give more later. S/he is very thin and smells quite bad. 
Once the crop will start moving I will start antibiotics.

Has a blue band

AU 2005 ARPU 332

Renee, can you please give me some info on the owner?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, what a lovely bird, poor thing. 

You might try a drop of olive oil mixed in warm water, too, and syringe that down. Have you thought about hydrating on the other end??

Thank you for helping another needy bird.


I'm not Renee, but here is what was listed on the AU:

ARPU- American Racing Pigeon Union

Oklahoma City, OK.

405-848-5801

Not much help, is it? Perhaps Renee has another contact.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Treesa. The info was posted for anybody who can help. 
Oklahoma is not much help but I will call, maybe they can lead me further.

Well s/he is pooping, so the crop contents start moving.
In a little bit I will give water with a bit of olive oil. 
I put neem oil in the first one.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just called the number, it is Dionne's but they are closed on holidays, so guess we will have to wait till Monday.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous fella. Doesn't look good. For one at the center they gave him seeds, probably without first hydrating and he has a crop hard as a rock. He just sits and doesn't put up any struggle while being handled.
> I gave 5 cc's of water, will give more later. S/he is very thin and smells quite bad.
> Once the crop will start moving I will start antibiotics.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Well s/he is pooping, so the crop contents start moving.
> In a little bit I will give water with a bit of olive oil.
> I put neem oil in the first one.
> 
> Reti


I wouldn't give him anymore olive oil, if you have given him the Neem, as it has olive oil in it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

S/he is eating, pooping fine but there is still something wrong I feel.
Thanks Treesa and Renee for the info.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> S/he is eating, pooping fine but there is still something wrong I feel.
> Thanks Treesa and Renee for the info.
> 
> Reti


Did you call the owner? Have you heard from them?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Did you call the owner? Have you heard from them?


I called the number you gave me yesterday and I also found another one on google (from work). I called that one too and got no response, guess due to holiday weekend.
Will try again tomorrow.
Bird is doing much better and will eat up a storm if I let him.
It's a very sweet, laid back bird.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad the bird is eating well, that definitely is a good sign , since it has alot of weight to put back on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty bird. I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> I called the number you gave me yesterday and I also found another one on google (from work). I called that one too and got no response, guess due to holiday weekend.
> Will try again tomorrow.
> Bird is doing much better and will eat up a storm if I let him.
> It's a very sweet, laid back bird.
> ...


Hopefully you'll hear something tomorrow.......but I wouldn't hold my breath......
Just maybe it DOES belong to one of the good guys.........keeping my fingers crossed. That city I sent you is, I see, very close.........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I spoke to the original owner, the bird was given to somebody else, but he will contact that person and maybe he will call me back.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> I spoke to the original owner, the bird was given to somebody else, but he will contact that person and maybe he will call me back.
> 
> Reti


Well, that's something I guess...........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, that's something I guess...........



Well, the 2nd owner called back and he said he gave the bird to another person, haven't heard back from him yet (and probably won't, I have a feeling).
Bird is doing much better.
Guess I have another bird that needs a forever home now.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad the one is doing better. I went pricing lumber this weekend. . .I am hoping to have room for at least 8 of your adoptees by June (fingers crossed). C'mon, bf's tax return!  Maybe you could start a thread to see if any of our other regular members would be able to adopt from you, even by shipping? Just trying to think of ideas since it's baby bird season and all. . .of course that's all year round for pigeons it seems.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update, Reti. You are doing such a great job with this bird. 

maryjane, that is just super wonderful!!!!and will sure be an answer to Reti's prayers for homes.

You are the BEST!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, I haven't heard back from owner #3 and I feel bad for this little bird. I hope she doesn't know she is not wanted anymore.
She's percked up a lot and gained some weight, only thing when I go to pick her up she will put up some resistance but as soon as I hold her she goes limp and just sits on my hand. She would be great for shows as you can do whatever you want with her.

MJ you are an angel, that would be so fantastic if you could take them in. I always worry about where my babies go, but with you I know they would have a great home.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Well, I haven't heard back from owner #3 and I feel bad for this little bird. I hope she doesn't know she is not wanted anymore.
> She's percked up a lot and gained some weight, only thing when I go to pick her up she will put up some resistance but as soon as I hold her she goes limp and just sits on my hand. She would be great for shows as you can do whatever you want with her.
> Reti


I think she is slowly gaining the ability to put up a good fight, right now she is just empty and weak, she is putting all her energy in healing and weight gain, but once she gets all the weight back watch out, she will be wing slapping you in no time! 

She sounds like a real sweetheart, is she a hen?? She certainly deserves to be under your care.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti said:


> *Well, I haven't heard back from owner #3 and I feel bad for this little bird. I hope she doesn't know she is not wanted anymore.*
> She's percked up a lot and gained some weight, only thing when I go to pick her up she will put up some resistance but as soon as I hold her she goes limp and just sits on my hand. She would be great for shows as you can do whatever you want with her.
> 
> MJ you are an angel, that would be so fantastic if you could take them in. I always worry about where my babies go, but with you I know they would have a great home.
> ...


My thoughts are, too bad for owner number 3! HIS (or HER) loss!!! I'm glad she's doing better. And of course your babies will be safe and sound with me, and I will be honored to have them! On that note I better get outside and get to nailin' stuff.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> MJ you are an angel, that would be so fantastic if you could take them in. I always worry about where my babies go, but with you I know they would have a great home.
> Reti


*I agree 100%!!*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This bird is still not flying. 
I dewormed her and she had tons of roundworms. She gained her weight back but still not flying, she preens, eats, drinks and seems fine otherwise.
She doesn't even make an attempt to fly, like flapping her wings.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like stuff still goin' on, Reti!

Slowly but surely, I hope all goes well...any chance of having a fecal checked?

Sending LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS WITH HUGS TO YOU AND ALL THE PIJUES!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Sounds like stuff still goin' on, Reti!
> 
> Slowly but surely, I hope all goes well...any chance of having a fecal checked?
> 
> ...



I called my vet and he wants to sun a whole battery of tests. I am off work after Wednesday and I want to make an appointment with a vet in Ft.Lauderdale who is more cooperative (not as great, but loves pigeons, has some of his own). 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> I called my vet and he wants to sun a whole battery of tests. I am off work after Wednesday and I want to make an appointment with a vet in Ft.Lauderdale who is more cooperative (not as great, but loves pigeons, has some of his own).
> 
> Reti


Sounds great, Reti!! Sure am pulling for this lovely one! Had THREE owners?? EEEK! Poor thing does needs a caring and loving home! He/She hit the jackpot to have you helping!!

Thinking Coccidiosis, which seems common at times...BUT, I bet those round worms are a BIG part of the problem! Squeaks had 8 of them! Darn worms! 

Sure looking forward to positive updates!! 

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Reti said:


> I called my vet and he wants to sun a whole battery of tests. I am off work after Wednesday and I want to make an appointment with a vet in Ft.Lauderdale who is more cooperative (not as great, but loves pigeons, has some of his own).
> 
> Reti


Must be great to have a vet who actually has pigeons. Hope he can help. I can imagine what a whole battery of tests would cost. I'll be curious to hear what this vet says.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Must be great to have a vet who actually has pigeons. Hope he can help. I can imagine what a whole battery of tests would cost. I'll be curious to hear what this vet says.


A couple of people went to him in the past. He is good only for simple things and I was told he doesn't see well. Oh boy, I wonder if it even worth taking her there, but I would like to have at least a fecal done and an x-ray maybe, then we take it from there.
My old vet used to do this, instead of starting doing all kinds of tests we took it step by step it was so much easier on the costs.
Today her poops are bright green and runny, I start her on coccidia meds.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Couldn't you explain to the vet that you would like to do it step by step, instead of a whole battery of tests all at once? Wouldn't he understand. I mean, it gets kind of expensive for anyone. Things are so expensive today, it's hard to just do everything right away.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Couldn't you explain to the vet that you would like to do it step by step, instead of a whole battery of tests all at once? Wouldn't he understand. I mean, it gets kind of expensive for anyone. Things are so expensive today, it's hard to just do everything right away.



Wouldn't make a difference if I explained it/
Last October I called him for some Metacam and Panacur for my rabbit, I knew she had E.cuniculi, it was in her chart too written by my previous vet who had left. He had to run a 380$ worth of labs anyways, which showed nothing. 
He is kind of desperate to keep the clinic going too in this bad economy.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

omg! I can certainly see your problem. I should think that running it that way would lose him customers. Who can afford it?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> omg! I can certainly see your problem. I should think that running it that way would lose him customers. Who can afford it?



He did loose a lot of customers, people are thinking twice before taking their pet to the clinic. 

BTW, after I started her on Sulfatrim she seems to be doing much better and her droppings are back to normal, still not flying but she did helicopter a bit today. I will se how she will do tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Justice543 said:


> Has The Other Owner Called You Back


No.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad, that he didn't call. It amazes me that people just don't care about their birds. Just things to them. Sad.

We had a veterinary clinic like that, where we used to bring our dogs. After a while, it was all about the money. But we were told of a really good vet, who truly cares about the animals. He even works with the shelters around here, and gives them breaks on the cost of things. I was so lucky to have found him. Hope you can eventually find someone like that for the birds. Today, so many are just in it for the money. Too bad. A lot of animals go without care because people just can't afford it. Especially in todays economy.


----------

